# Tech Team



## R0b010146 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hello macosx,


At one time a long time ago, I was a member of the tech team. Now a little while ago, I tried to re-join and my application has been set to approved for months. Is there anyway I can re-join the tech team? 

Thanks,

-Rob


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 17, 2010)

I&#8217;ll but a bug into Scott.


----------



## R0b010146 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks, I appreciate it


----------



## R0b010146 (Jan 3, 2011)

New Years _Bump_

Any new info on this?

Thakns!


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 3, 2011)

Gee, you haven&#8217;t heard anything? Scott said he was going to take care of it. Let me double check on it for you.


----------



## R0b010146 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks, I'd also like to update my application if possible. Thanks!


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 7, 2011)

You should have gotten notification by now. Congratulations and Welcome


----------

